# America's Best.......or worst deal for eyeglasses?



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Approximately 5-6 weeks ago, after watching yet another ad on the boob-tube on how to get 2 pairs of eyeglasses and a free eye exam for only $69.95, I told the wife to call and make an appointment. We both needed new glasses as it has been a few years and I could definitely tell that there needed to be a change in my prescription.......things were getting fuzzy-like at almost any distance I held the book!!!
So we traveled over 35 miles one-way to the closest place they had and sat around and waited to be seen by the doctor. Went thru the testing and afterward we were ushered out to pick out the frames that we liked. Of course the dorky ones were cheaper, but we finally settled on a pair that looked good on both of us and was also "in stock".....(a lot of the others were unfortunately, no longer available.......the old "bait and switch" coming into play) and after our "helper" did the tallying on the calculator, we were looking at nearly $600 for our original $69.95/pair; including free exam!!! Of course we didn't have that kind of money to spend and I immediately tried to see what we could prune to get the costs down. Asked about how much for just a single pair for each of us and the savings were rather slight.....maybe $40 bucks on the total!!! Then the wife decided she didn't really need all the "fancy" things that she had placed on her order; the photogray feature, etc. and we finally got it down to around $535.00 or so. At this point, I made the statement, "Why don't you just give us the prescription and we'll pay for it ($49.95 x 2) and we'll go shop for our glasses someplace a bit more reasonable?" Of course the "helper/saleman" had been schooled in how to handle these questions and claimed that their prices were competitive with others and that we were unlikely to find a better deal in town. We asked how long it would be before we'd get our new glasses and was told about a week to 10 days.
So we reluctantly signed our John Hancocks on our Discover card and went away muttering......wondering how in blazes we were going to afford to pay for them. Finally, after discussing it further and seeking a way to try & calm down, I went on-line to our favorite place (HOMESTEADING TODAY) and would you believe it, just happened to come across the thread on Zenni Optical???? Of course, I'd heard/read about this eyeglasses mail-order company earlier, but it had completely eluded the thought processes just 4 hrs previously. After we both studied what they had to offer, we decided that this would definitely work for us; especially since our limited budget couldn't afford the other route. We called America's Best the following day; less than 20 hrs after our visit and told them that we wanted to cancel our order and that we only wanted to pay for the eye exams and would it be possible for them to please send the prescriptions to our residence by mail. 

(Legally in Michigan, the prescriptions belong to the customer and they are entitled to a copy if they request them)

No problem we were told; the credit card amount would be adjusted accordingly and our money cheerfully refunded. And then we waited.......and waited ........and waited some more.
A week passed and no prescriptions. We called, explained again and were assured that they would be in the mail the following day. The weekend came and went and so did Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, before we realized we'd been had. We called again, and repeated the story......and the wife finally asked if they could fax the prescription to us.....yes that was possible. But in reality, when a couple hours went by and we still had received nothing; not so in practicality. We called again, and after once again explaining our problem, was then told, that *NO*, we can't send prescriptions via fax...... it's against the law and that their policy forbids it......whatever, but whoever told us before, that it could be done......well.....they didn't know what they were talking about!!! However, they could mail them out to us if we'd like......oh really, well, that would be so very nice of them......how soon could we expect them? They would be "in the mail" that very afternoon. Again, we waited and after 3 more days of *NOTHING*, I told the wife: "You know, when you pay for something by credit card, and receive ZIP, NADDA, NOTHING.... the customer has a say in the matter as far as whether the other party profits from such actions.  Call Discover up and tell them that we paid for a service, but have yet to receive it and let them sort the matter out." This was done and the matter is currently "under review" and the charge has been removed until the investigation is complete; at which time we will be cleared completely of the amount in dispute or .......well, if it goes the other way, I'll be cutting up another credit card!!!
Imagine my surprise when early this afternoon, I got a phone call from a representative of America's Best, who informed me that my eyeglasses were in and I could now pick them up!!!! Excuse me?!?! What did you say? She repeated her earlier statement and I told her: "I don't think so!" She asked what I meant and I told her that we had cancelled that order 5-6 weeks earlier and all that we had been trying to get since then, was our prescriptions. She wanted to know what was to be done with the glasses? You can keep them for all I care.......seeing as how the original order had been terminated and the glasses were about 3 weeks too late as well. She seemed confused and stated that she would check with management and see about getting the order completely refunded. I told her go ahead, but that it really didn't matter, seeing as how we'd already contacted Discover and the situation was being investigated and we'd go with their decision. Anyway, she promised to get to the bottom of it and would get back with me TODAY and would get us the prescription at the "very least". A few hours went by and the phone just rang and it was our friendly rep from America's Best, who explained that management had agreed to a complete refund with a few minor stipulations. Is everyone sitting down? Good......because I wasn't at the time........:flame:

I'd have to come in......scratch that......we BOTH would have to come into their office to meet with management and "sign some papers" and then our initial monies for the GLASSES would be cheerfully refunded......but we would still be responsible for the eye exams. I told her quite plainly, that since we don't normally "visit" their fine town and had only done so because of their televised ad offering such a great deal on a couple pairs of glasses and a 'free eye exam', that it was highly unlikely that we would be heading that way again,in the near future. And seeing as how the matter was already being handled by Discover, it didn't really seem necessary for us to travel so far, for something that shouldn't even be an issue. 
She was confused again, I could tell, by the way she blabbered about not knowing anything about that matter.....it had* NEVER *happened before and oh yes, would I still like them to send out those prescriptions by mail......or she could "fax them" today??? I'm really surprised that I held it together as well as I did........ I finally told her: "Don't even bother, we're going to get our eyes re-examined (no mention of our heads..... for even thinking of using their companies services again) locally, and that it was a *BIG MISTAKE *on our parts for going outside our county to do business elsewhere; would have had less hassle if we'd stayed in our own little town." She apologized for the inconvenience and we both said good-bye and hung up. 

Sorry for so long, but this is not only a question, but a warning to others out there as well.......*HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD DEALINGS WITH THIS COMPANY* and if so, what were your experiences? Anything else that people can offer up in suggestions, comments? Good, bad or indifferent.......whatever, just want to know if this is standard fare for this company.... or other companies......or has the whole service field taken a hit in the "common sense" department on how to run a business into the ground? Or am I just a crochty, old man and this is the "brave new world" that we read about back in high school; aka 1984 + 25 years later?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow..thanks for the warning...I have seen these ads in PA, and 4 out of 5 in my house wear glasses


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

When you get your prescription make sure to have them give you the pupil distance.You need that for zenni and they do not put that on the prescription if you don't ask.I have not had dealings with the trouble company you refer to.I am well satisfied with my zenni glasses.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Their e-mail address is: www.twopair.com

If anyone would like to contact these people and offer an opinion of their service.

.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry you had such a hard time with your local America's Best. My recent experience was just the opposite though... I did upgrade to the next level (poly-something instead of plain plastic) and also upgraded my frames by $30.00, so mine ended up costing $159.00.

A got a copy of my perscription and my glasses where ready the next evening.

Maybe it was a franchise or management issue at your local store???


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

I am a complete newbie to the world of glasses (15/20 vision) so we had our first experience when I took DD to Costco for an eye exam. 

Exam: $59.00 prescription handed to me.

Eyeglasses: Frame plus lens (free upgrade to the better poly because she was a dependent, and the scratch resistant stuff comes with all of their glasses)
Cost: $79.00 And the frames are very nice ($49.99).

Called me exactly one week later and her glasses were ready.

I'm thinking Costco is the way to go!!!


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

I went to America's Best. Got two pair for $69.00. Even though I usually wear the expensive progressive lenses, I just got a couple of pair of single-vision glasses for my far distance, as emergency backups for driving. While the guy was entering my information on the computer, I watched and made a mental note of what he put as the pupil distance. I made sure to write it down when I got to the car. When I came back the next week to pick up my glasses, I asked for the prescription. They made me wait a long long time for it, and put me through the third degree of why I wanted it. I told them I planned to do some traveling, and wanted it in case anything happened while I was out of town.

Later I bought my progressive bifocals from Zenni. Titanium frames, fit nice, happy with everything. Lucky for me, nothing ever happened while I was traveling


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

copperpennykids said:


> I am a complete newbie to the world of glasses (15/20 vision) so we had our first experience when I took DD to Costco for an eye exam.
> 
> Exam: $59.00 prescription handed to me.
> 
> ...


i always tell customers that their glasses alone make our membership worth it. Also.....anytime you have a problem just come in and let them look at it. Many times I have brought my DH's glasses to work and had them tighten/repair etc. whatever was wrong with them.


----------



## missourimelodie (Feb 12, 2008)

I have used America's Best for years now and haven't had any problems. I think it must really be dependent on the location. They even replaced my daughters glasses without any hassle after she sat on them. I think that the 2 pair of glasses for her were just over $100 and that was because I added the $10 insurance per pair. The one we go to is in Kansas City and they had LOTS of frames to choose from. They even got us in pretty quickly without an appointment, though I would recogmend having one. If you need no line bifocals and then add all of the options it can get pretty pricey, but that is true anywhere.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

The bait and switch does not surprise me at all and it happens frequently at the big optical chains. You're better off visiting a small independent who competes with those big chains by NOT operating, or charging, like them. You are more likely to get a better price and at the very least, better service.

Also, I have heard that the quality of America's Best glasses are a bit of a joke among the optical profession - I have no personal experience with them, but that's what I've heard. As far as Lenscrafters, I've heard they do not guarantee their glasses, because they buy older stock frames (cheaper) so when they've sold, the manufacturer has no replacement available. 

It does take 3-10 business days to manufacture a pair of glasses that aren't made in-house. When you place an order, the optician places an order to a lab and is charged for the work whether you pick up your glasses or not - but you cancelled your order way before any real work could have begun on them. Their treatment of you all the way around is inexcusable IMO. 

If you already have a pair of frames you like, one thing you can do to save money is just have the optician order lenses for them. All he or she needs is to take a tracing of your glasses - you don't need to live without them until the lenses come in. And lined bifocals are always cheaper than nolines.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I had the same kind of deal with EyeMart here in Oklahoma. Supposedly two pairs of glasses for $98. Went in, waited an hour and 10 minutes past my appointment time for my eye exam, took another TWO HOURS to get waited on to pick out frames and get my total...$398 for ONE pair...AFTER my insurance! For some inexplicable reason, my glasses were not "eligible" for the two for one deal and then there was this add-on and that add-on, not at my request I might add. Well, I was without a vehicle and it was really hard to get a ride and since I'd already wasted so much time on this debacle decided I'd just bite the bullet and get it done. 

Finally got the eyeglasses in and had to go back to be fitted...couldn't see diddly out of them! They assured me I just needed to "get used to them" since this was my first pair of glasses. Took them home and tried to wear them for the next two weeks, resulting in not being able to read anything and getting horrible headaches. Took them back, they examined me again and got a completely different prescription! Waited to get the glasses again, went back for the fitting and had the same problem, couldn't see a thing. They told me to try them for two weeks again, so I did, with the same results. 

Took them back the third time and was told that nothing could be done at that time as "too much time had elapsed"!!! I fought tooth and nail, going up the ladder as far as possible and had no luck, and unfortunately I had paid cash. So here I sit, out $400 and no glasses. I was so disgusted with the whole mess I just haven't even tried to get any more, though I do still need them. I just wonder...what if I'd decided to have laser surgery and they were as incompetent as these people???


----------



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

We've had good experiences with both the ABE's we've dealt with.
My husband wasn't happy with the total for mine but I have to have coke bottle lenses if I don't get the 'ultraslim' lenses and that would be a lot anywhere we went.. His glasses were the advertised total tho'
In fact, I need to call and make another appointment today or tomorrow.....

Sabrina


----------



## tjmomof4 (Mar 31, 2007)

I had a similar experience at ABE with my daughter's glasses in Denver. There's nowhere for us to buy them here, so I made the trip in. The buy-one-get-one-free $69 pair turned very quickly into $200 (they didn't have any in my daughter's size, or some nonsense like that). Then they promptly broke. I returned them, but since it was after 30 days (about 32 if I remember right), I had to buy new frames. Another $49, since I raised a ruckus and they gave them to me 1/2 price. Then the nose pads fell off, then the other pair didn't fit right, etc. etc.
I'll know better next time.
Dave Ramsey calls it "stupid tax."


----------



## Crowish (Mar 6, 2009)

You can get cheap eyeglasses at lbweyewear.com if you are brave enough to get them online.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

Five years ago I went to America's Best and the experience was all right. They had nice frames and I got two pair of single vision glasses for $69.00. The doctor did scare me, though. I had not had my eyes checked in several years and my old prescription was for -2.50 in one eye and -2.00 in the other. His prescription was for -1.00 in one eye and -.75 in the other. He advised that I go to an opthamologist asap. They gave me my prescription with no problem--maybe because he wanted me to take it to the doctor. I went and the doctor found nothing wrong and said that the change was common for someone my age. At least the guy at America's Best seemed to be trying to make sure there was nothing medically wrong. I think the person at America's Best did say that one pair of progressives would be $189, so I can see how you could end up spending a lot. I guess the way you are treated depends on the America's Best location you use. 54BelAir had the right idea about using the prescription to get glasses at Zenni Optical. I've had great luck with them.


----------



## Steve w (Apr 24, 2017)

Homesteadfourty: The main difference is the type of lenses. Most optical shops advertise a special selection of frames for a special deal that include single vision lenses (distance only or near only). This lures people in. Single vision lenses cost about $1.50 each. Cheap frames are $2...so they can still profit. Progressive lenses are much more expensive and what the first thread was quoted for.

Copperpennykids: Just a matter of helping understand...there is no such thing as 15/20. The first number is 20 for 20 ft. If the 15/20 was in reference to right eye/left eye meaning your right is 20/15 and left 20/20 then they sold you something you dont need. 20/15 is better than standard perfect. It means that someone with perfect 20/20 vision would have to stand at 15ft to see what you can see at 20ft! Its better than perfect and wearing glasses will only cause undue strain.

While luxottica owns nearly every brand name eyeglasses not to mention Pearle, Lenscrafters, Sears Optical, most Target Opticals and much more...they are a rip off. Zenni buys direct from China and they have a very high remake rate because they have no governance. You pay for what you get. Look for Mom and Pop stores for deals, Walmart is ok too. Any that pushes cheap "2 for" deals is dishonest. I have been an Optician and Ophthalmic Optician for over 20 years, been a manager of most every chain and trust me you get what you pay for in most cases so dont focus on price only...you only get 1 pair of eyes!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Steve, thanks for your response. Looks like you have a lot of experience and shared some great info. 
While the thread you responded to is pretty old, I think your information is current. Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My husband just got two new pairs of glasses from Warby Parker online. 
Really nice looking glasses and so great not to have to go into an optical place.
You pick out 6 possible frames and they ship those too you and you can try them on at home to see how you like them.
He feels quite hip.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome aboard Steve! We here at homesteading today value new members with whatever expertise you bring to our boards in spite of what a select few may try to get you to beleive. By all means dig around in the archives and post any relevant info you may have.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Steve!

Rather than resuscitating an old outdated thread - info. from 2009!!, why not just start a new one with current information? (comment not directed at Steve)

I've begun looking at the date on threads before I open them - and normally don't open them if they are old. This is an exception, as I am in the process of getting glasses. And I also read from most current post backwards.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Steve 
Thank you for the information you posted.
I just ordered locally instead of online. I did my comparison shopping.
For my situation, local was a better decision for me.
And I got our of my comfort zone, and went to Walmart instead of
the place I been going to for years. I saved some money and it was a
good experience.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Steve, welcome to Homesteading Today! Thanks for the info. As a family of 4 with 3 or us needing glasses full time, we are always looking for cheaper glasses. My eye doctor owns the local Pearl Vision Center so for years we had gotten our glasses there. They come with a 12 month free replacement if they break for any reason. One year, we got my son new glasses and about 3 months later they started to crack, a small crack on the top of the lense and about 1/2"  to the side on the bottom side of the lense. We took them back and they replaced them, no problem. It happened again about 3 months after getting the replacement glasses, with the cracks in the same place. About the same time he was having this problem, I noticed that my lenses were developing the same kinds of offset cracks that his had. He and I purchased our glasses at the same time as a buy one get one half price deal. When we took his back in for replacement again, we were told that they would replace them again, this time, but that if it happened again they would not replace them as guaranteed.

So I took my glasses to the local Walmart optical and told them what was happening and showed them the glasses. They told me the recurring cracks were caused by the lenses being forced into the frames and not because of anything we did. So now we get our glasses at Walmart, where we have had excellent service for a much more reasonable price. We still use our old eye doctor but when he tells us we can go pick out our new frames while we are waiting for the eye drops to take effect, we decline.


----------



## MizJones (Apr 27, 2017)

Great story (and funny!). I gotta tell you though, I went to an independent eye glass place in a local town when I lived in Maine (2013) and got r-i-p-p-e-d o-f-f. Wanna know how much? Sunglasses that they told me would cost around $369 ended up being over $600 freaking dollars. I almost fainted but it so caught me by surprise and I felt so foolish just standing there stuttering that I paid and left. I don't call them 'my sunglasses', I call them 'my-$600-dollar-sunglasses'. Haven't bought eye glasses since because I get so intimidated. 

Seriously need some for indoors but I'm holding out. That experience is burned into my memory forever. I think it's because I smile a lot and I'm polite--it was drilled into me as a child (never be rude!)--and now in my 50's it's still very difficult to confront anyone about anything. 

So I walk around the house squinting until I get ready to go outside. "Anybody seen my $600 dollar sunglasses?" I always say.


----------



## Lish (Mar 28, 2021)

copperkid3 said:


> Approximately 5-6 weeks ago, after watching yet another ad on the boob-tube on how to get 2 pairs of eyeglasses and a free eye exam for only $69.95, I told the wife to call and make an appointment. We both needed new glasses as it has been a few years and I could definitely tell that there needed to be a change in my prescription.......things were getting fuzzy-like at almost any distance I held the book!!!
> So we traveled over 35 miles one-way to the closest place they had and sat around and waited to be seen by the doctor. Went thru the testing and afterward we were ushered out to pick out the frames that we liked. Of course the dorky ones were cheaper, but we finally settled on a pair that looked good on both of us and was also "in stock".....(a lot of the others were unfortunately, no longer available.......the old "bait and switch" coming into play) and after our "helper" did the tallying on the calculator, we were looking at nearly $600 for our original $69.95/pair; including free exam!!! Of course we didn't have that kind of money to spend and I immediately tried to see what we could prune to get the costs down. Asked about how much for just a single pair for each of us and the savings were rather slight.....maybe $40 bucks on the total!!! Then the wife decided she didn't really need all the "fancy" things that she had placed on her order; the photogray feature, etc. and we finally got it down to around $535.00 or so. At this point, I made the statement, "Why don't you just give us the prescription and we'll pay for it ($49.95 x 2) and we'll go shop for our glasses someplace a bit more reasonable?" Of course the "helper/saleman" had been schooled in how to handle these questions and claimed that their prices were competitive with others and that we were unlikely to find a better deal in town. We asked how long it would be before we'd get our new glasses and was told about a week to 10 days.
> So we reluctantly signed our John Hancocks on our Discover card and went away muttering......wondering how in blazes we were going to afford to pay for them. Finally, after discussing it further and seeking a way to try & calm down, I went on-line to our favorite place (HOMESTEADING TODAY) and would you believe it, just happened to come across the thread on Zenni Optical???? Of course, I'd heard/read about this eyeglasses mail-order company earlier, but it had completely eluded the thought processes just 4 hrs previously. After we both studied what they had to offer, we decided that this would definitely work for us; especially since our limited budget couldn't afford the other route. We called America's Best the following day; less than 20 hrs after our visit and told them that we wanted to cancel our order and that we only wanted to pay for the eye exams and would it be possible for them to please send the prescriptions to our residence by mail.
> 
> ...





beaglebiz said:


> Wow..thanks for the warning...I have seen these ads in PA, and 4 out of 5 in my house wear glasses


I just got two pair there a couple weeks ago actually a week ago n only paid the 70 for the pair like they said with the free eye exam I paid a additional 20 for the other two test. Got my glasses back before the deadline must just be the store in that town cause ours is amazing!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lish said:


> I just got two pair there a couple weeks ago actually a week ago n only paid the 70 for the pair like they said with the free eye exam I paid a additional 20 for the other two test. Got my glasses back before the deadline must just be the store in that town cause ours is amazing!


They must have improved their service over the past 12 years.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/28/21 11:44 PM CDST

I still use titanium aviator frames i bought from my eye doctor' office 25 years ago when frames were the expensive end of a visit and lens grinding and the exam was the cheap part.

Now frames are cheap and the lens and exam cost more and my eye doc's staff hate when i stick with my two pair of Mil Std aviator frames and two pair of combat grade BCG frames instead of the cheap plastic frames they sell now.

When my prescription changes, the exam and safety lenses in a pair of aviator frames for normal wear and in a pair of my 1970s era Army issue BCGs a veteran friend gave me with tight mission strap for yard work run me about $100 but keep my eyes in good shape.


----------

